# Nas Synology Invisible Dans Le Finder



## bertrandcantat (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous expose ma config et mon problème.

voici mon config :
IP freebox :192.168.0.254
IP  ordi :  192.168.0.10
IP NAS :192.168.0.12

j'accède sans aucun souci au  portail synology :http://192.168.0.12:5000
j'accède   sans aucun souci depuis l'exterieur avec :  http:/ip_externe:5000
j'accède  sans souci à Photo Station parce que j'ai redirigé le port 80,  et aussi  le port 5000

Par  contre, impossible d'accèder au disque en réseau depuis mon finder  sur  mac. Qd je ping 192.168.0.12, je n'ai aucune réponse. tous les  paquets  sont perdus.
Lorsque je tape afp:\\192.168.0.12 ou  smb:\\192.168.0.12, aucune  réponse.

Avez-vous une idée? 

Merci d'avance.

Laurent.


----------



## Aliboron (20 Septembre 2010)

bertrandcantat a dit:


> Lorsque je tape afp:*\\*192.168.0.12 ou  smb:*\\*192.168.0.12, aucune  réponse.


??, Tu tapes vraiment des "anti-slashes" *\\* à la place des "slashes" *//* dans l'adresse ou c'est une faute de frappe dans ton message ?

Tu ne dis pas si c'est un phénomène récent (et que jusque là ça fonctionnait) ou si c'est ta première tentative de connexion...

Pour les manips de base, tu peux utilement voir comment faire dans le Wiki de Synology. Sinon, dis-nous à partir d'où c'est différent chez toi.


----------



## bertrandcantat (20 Septembre 2010)

Merci Aliboron pour ta réponse rapide.
C'est une faute de frappe, j'ai tapé les deux de toute facon.
Alors j'ai installé pour une 1ere fois mon NAS sur mon réseau, j'ai réussi très facilement à tout configurer, accès exterieur, etc.
La seule chose, c'est le ping sur mon adresse NAS qui n'a jamais marché.
Tout fonctionne, mon réseau est en 192.168.0.*. Mes 2 ordis mac en 0.10 et 0.11 communiquent entre eux à travers le finder...sauf le NAS qui est en 0.12.

Je pense que c'est le firewall du NAS qui doit bloquer. A par quel port on passe quand on fait du transfert de fichiers?


----------



## Aliboron (20 Septembre 2010)

bertrandcantat a dit:


> Je pense que c'est le firewall du NAS qui doit bloquer. A par quel port on passe quand on fait du transfert de fichiers ?


Bonne question. Pour ma part, j'ai laissé les réglages par défaut (je n'ai pas ouvert d'accès depuis l'extérieur autre que le FTP) et n'ai donc aucune idée (mais ça fonctionne). J'ai mis ma "DiskStation" en 192.168.0.50 pour éviter les collisions entre adresses IP, mais ça n'a certainement aucune importance pratique dans ce cas.


----------



## bertrandcantat (20 Septembre 2010)

Mon port 21 est fermé puisque je ne fais pas de FTP.
J'ai ouvert le port 5000 pour le portail Synology. C'est tout.
Justement, peut-être qu'il faut ouvrir le port 21, non?


----------



## bertrandcantat (21 Septembre 2010)

Problème résolu.
Il suffisait de modifier les options du pare feu dans la console de Management du NAS, et d'ajouter le service de fichiers Mac (port 548).


----------



## Gwizdo (10 Décembre 2021)

11 ans après, ce post m'a sauvé !


----------

